# دورة فى شيلر كاريير 30gx



## mottohotto (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
احب انقل لكم دوره لشيلر كاريير تم تركيبه بجهه العمل و تم انتداب مهندس من شركه كاريير لعمل دوره لمكونات الشيلر و دور كل قطعه و اعطال plc 
القدره 375 طن 
تبريد هواء 
4 كمبروسر سكرو 
غاز 134a
و حبيت اخليكم فى الصوره ليستفيد الجميع 

اليكم الروابط 

30GHXph3_cooler

http://www.zshare.net/download/78564289d52e301c/

30GHXph3_condenser

http://www.zshare.net/download/7857743960856986/

30GHX_PD4_download

http://www.zshare.net/download/78579748b01ba498/

30GHX_PD4_configuration

http://www.zshare.net/download/785799152f907179/

30GHX_PD4_functions

http://www.zshare.net/download/78579990e513d6dc/

30GHX_PD4_CCNfunctions


http://www.zshare.net/download/78580143e67a2a80/


30GHX_PD4_alarms

http://www.zshare.net/download/78580227351dcee8/

30GHX_SERVCE

http://www.zshare.net/download/78580256473cc137/

اتمنى الاستفاده للجميع 




​


----------



## maysem (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (22 يوليو 2010)

لو ترفع على رابط غير الزد شير والرابد شير اكون شاكر لك وتتاكد انى مستفيد من الموضوع


----------



## mottohotto (23 يوليو 2010)

اسلام الباجورى قال:


> لو ترفع على رابط غير الزد شير والرابد شير اكون شاكر لك وتتاكد انى مستفيد من الموضوع


 
السلام عليكم
طيب ممكن حضرتك تدينى اسم موقع و انا ارفع لك عليه الملفات 

على فكره زاد شير شغال فى كل مكان بالعالم

شكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور بس كل الملفات فارغة من محتواها


----------



## mottohotto (23 يوليو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور بس كل الملفات فارغة من محتواها


 
تم تجربه جميع الوصلات و هى تعمل بصوره جيده 

الملفات هى عروض تقديميه ببرنامج باور بوينت

شكرا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ان اعدت تحميل الملفات لانها فارغه ليس بها شرائح


----------



## mottohotto (24 يوليو 2010)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> شكرا ان اعدت تحميل الملفات لانها فارغه ليس بها شرائح


 
الملفات سليمه


----------



## ايمن حمزه (24 يوليو 2010)

ارجو رفعها علي موقع اخر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majdy82 (24 يوليو 2010)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx very good for u


----------



## Atatri (24 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد دوالي (25 يوليو 2010)

الملفات فارغة


----------



## mottohotto (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعه ارجو منكم مراجعه الردود فهناك اعضاء قامت بالتحميل و ردت ردا جميلا و هناك اعضاء يبدو ان هناك خطاء من عندهم و الملفات ليست فارغه فأنا اتأكد بذلك و اقوم بتحميل الملفات و افتحها من اجهزه مختلفه فيظهر الملف كامل و ليس فارغ 
و بالرغم من ذلك عرضت عليكم اقتراح اسم موقع للرفع و سوف ارفعها ثانى و لكن لا استجابه 
ارجو اقتراح موقع يعمل لديكم و شكرا


----------



## yossef morgan (29 يوليو 2010)

مش عارف انزل حاجه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يوليو 2010)

اخيرا عرفت انزل الملفات ومشكور ثانى


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (30 يوليو 2010)

اخى لايوجد رابط يعمل


----------



## mottohotto (31 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله ان الرابط يعمل و الله يا جماعه مش عارف اقول لكم ايه عملت داون لود من كمبيوترات كتير و من اماكن مختلفه و الروابط جميعها تعمل الاختبار الاخير انى اغير الدوله على شان اتاكد ان الرابط ده شغال دولى و لا لا :86:

رمضان كريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## محمود حسن عيسي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم على المجهود الوافى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## helal73 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hanisami (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه الملفات القيمة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.وسيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ... جهود مشكورة واجرك محفوظ عند رب العالمين ان شاء الله


اخي الحبيب... بعض الروابط لا تعمل او انها حذفت !!! ان امكن اعادة رفعها حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## وائل البرعى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله خير الجزاء بالفعل الموضوع شيق ولكن جميع الروابط لاتعمل رجاءا تحميلهم مرة أخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله

بالنسبه الى الروابط :-

1- جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
2- جميع الملفات على الموقع الاول z share بها خطأ ما و لا نستطيع التحميل
3-جميع الملفات على الموقع الثانى ENTER UPLOAD الرابط الاول فقط هو الصحيح و بالتالى استطعنا التحميل و باقى الروابط لا تعمل تماما و لا نسطيع التحميل
4- يرجى الرفع لو تكرمت على موقع مثل 4shared .com


----------



## مستريورك (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مقدما وجاري التحميل


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الحبيب ......

جزاك الله خيراً كثيــــرا على جهدك الطيب و على هذه الملفات القيمة 

ولكن نزلت الرابط الاول والثانى والرابع والسادس والثامن فقط من ال z share 

أما الثالث والخامس والسابع الملف غير موجود

أما على موقع enterupload كل الملفات غير موجودة

حاول تنزيلهم على اى موقع اخر خصوصا الملفات الغير موجودة على الرابط الاول وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا الوقت فى

 ميزان حسناتك

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م. يامن خضور (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور على الملفات الجميلة

أرجو رفع الملف الثاث و الخامس و السابع لأنها غير موجودة 

و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sir_nour (13 ديسمبر 2010)

رجاء رفع الملفات هنا لان اكتر الروابط مش فعاله انصحك بهدا
http://www.mediafire.com/


----------



## okasha79 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التاكد من اللينكات لان بعضها لا يعمل مثل ccn, alarms, downloads
وشكرا


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وتاكد من الروابط التي لا تعمل


----------



## محمدشيخون (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات فارغة


----------



## ABKRENO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور بس كل الملفات فارغة من محتواها*​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على الموضوع ياهندسة لكن الملفات كلها اما مش موجودة او مفرغة من محتواها
فرجائى انك تتكرم وترفعها تانى وشكرا


----------



## mottohotto (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع تم رفعه منذ خمسه اشهر و اكيد السيرفرات مسحت الملفات لان بعض السيرفرات لا تسمح بوجود الملف اكثر من شهر او شهرين 
على العموم ان شاء الله سوف ارفعهم مره اخرى


----------



## mottohotto (28 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/myfiles.php
طمنونى على النتيجه


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم,
شكرا أخى الكريم على اهتمامك لكنى لم أجد الملفات
لو كان فيها ازعاج بلاش تتعب نفسك تانى وانا متشكر جدا


----------



## abdelrhman86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت ياباشمهندس ترفعها تانى


----------



## محمدشيخون (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو الرفع على موقع اخر
i file


----------



## mohamedkhalefa (19 أغسطس 2012)

*mohamed [email protected]*

اريد كيفية شحن الشيلر30gx


----------



## MAHTALK (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت تحملها مرة ثانية جزاك الله خيرا اول تبعثها 
mah_talk عالهوت ميل


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## TAMER_ABASS4 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الروابط لا تعمل ارجو من قام بتحميلها يعيد التحميل


----------



## CallMeH (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت تعيد تنزيل الروابط جزاك الله كل خير...وشكرا


----------



## firasqurany (6 أبريل 2013)

متشكر
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## egystorm (6 أبريل 2013)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات مرة اخرى


----------



## alaasur (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (8 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

